# Verzeichnispfad als String angeben?



## Guest (4. Jun 2006)

Hallo, 
ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich möchte an die Funktion findAllFiles ein File übegeben. Wenn ich das wie folgt mache gelingt es auch.

```
String path="user.dir";
 findAllFiles(new File(System.getProperty(path)));
```

Allerdings möchte ich das nicht nur in "user.dir" machen können. Nun ist die Frage wie gebe ich den Pfad eines beliebigen Verzeichnisses an dieser Stelle an? Für meine Funktion findAllFiles brauche ich auf jeden Fall ein File, allerdings sollte der path trotzdem ein String sein.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.[/code]


----------



## André Uhres (5. Jun 2006)

Beispiel:

```
findAllFiles(new File("c:\\verzeichnis\\unterverzeichnis");
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (5. Jun 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/System.html#getProperties()

da findest du noch weitere key values


----------

